# any good, cheap(free) wav to mp3 converters?



## emptyF (Aug 13, 2008)

you guys know where i can get a good cheap (preferably free) wav to mp3 converter?  i'm sick of downloading trial versions, getting used to it and then having to download a different one because i'm broke (cheap) and can't (won't) pay for it!  help!


----------



## Lazz- (Aug 13, 2008)

As far as free software goes, Audacity has never failed me in the past (http://audacity.sourceforge.net/). iTunes can also convert wav files to mp3s I think.

There's also a really good web based one here. http://convert.viloader.net/
Converts a whole bunch of stuff including wav and mp3 files.


----------



## emptyF (Aug 13, 2008)

Lazz- said:


> As far as free software goes, Audacity has never failed me in the past (http://audacity.sourceforge.net/). iTunes can also convert wav files to mp3s I think.
> 
> There's also a really good web based one here. http://convert.viloader.net/
> Converts a whole bunch of stuff including wav and mp3 files.



Lazz-!  i knew i could count on you brother.  still rockin' your dp01?


----------



## TG. (Aug 14, 2008)

dbpoweramp is probably one of the best converters out there. It also allows you to see details id3 tags by hovering over the mp3 and edit the tags on the fly. Very handy.


----------



## Lazz- (Aug 14, 2008)

emptyF said:


> Lazz-!  i knew i could count on you brother.  still rockin' your dp01?



Yep  I'm trying to force myself to get some work on it done before summer ends. If only I had built in effects like yours


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, if you put the WAV file into the audio section of Windows Movie Maker, and don't add any video or pictures, and click "Save movie file" under "file", it'll sav the WAV file as a WMA file.  It's won't be an MP3, but it will playback on your computer and it will save space on your computer too (after you get rid of the base WAV file that is)

I believe Audacity can save them as MP3s, but I never could get that option to work.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 3, 2008)

Audiograbber for the win, it can rip mp3s too. Audacity is good too, I use it to take music off youtube and myspace.


----------

